# Clock Wheel Depthing Tool



## WMello (Aug 15, 2015)

Wagner


----------



## Franko (Aug 15, 2015)

That's a beautiful piece of work, Wagner.


----------



## ch2co (Aug 15, 2015)

Gorgeous!  Very fine workmanship, which is necessary for clock making, which is what I only assume it is somehow used for.
Do you have any photos of how it is used? 

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## WMello (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello guys, thank you.

It is used to adjust the distance between wheel and pinion for a good mesh. Than the pointed scribes underneath are used to mark the position for  the bearings on the clock plates. 

As soon as I have a pair of wheel and pinion done I will post picture of the tool in use.

Wagner


----------



## gspen60676@aol.com (Aug 16, 2015)

WMello said:


> View attachment 108862
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just made the same tool, I'm building a clock.  Patrick


----------



## PT. Johansen (Aug 17, 2015)

ch2co said:


> Do you have any photos of how it is used?



Clockspring made a 3 part series on youtube making and using this tool.
Use of the tool is demonstrated in part 3, about 6 minutes in.


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 17, 2015)

That's a handsome tool you made sir.


----------



## NEL957 (Feb 12, 2016)

Very nice work, I glad to see others watching Chris, He is an inspiration.
Now we need to see some wheels.


----------



## WMello (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Nel957, thank you,

The wheels are at the Clock thead:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/clock.40182/

Wagner


----------

